# Paint creek spillway



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Me and my 10 year old sons went to Paint Creek spillway for some saugeye today. Fished from 12-4 and caught 7 saugeye none bigger than 8". Flow wasnt to bad. You could fish the pipe. We picked all the fish up in the slack waters out in the bowl. Did have another group of guys fishing below us and I observed them catching the same dinks. On the way out seen they were throwing them into a walmart bag. I didnt even ask.


----------



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

They are "fast and loose" with saugeye regulations. Possession limit is six fish, size means nothing. At least that's what I was told by the DNR guy.
The state park spillways are loaded with dinks. Some of my lures are that big.
But.....i have seen some quality fish personally. Exception rather than the rule.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

fishin.accomplished said:


> They are "fast and loose" with saugeye regulations. Possession limit is six fish, size means nothing. At least that's what I was told by the DNR guy.
> The state park spillways are loaded with dinks. Some of my lures are that big.
> But.....i have seen some quality fish personally. Exception rather than the rule.


this has been my experience as well. lots of cigars with ocassional nice keeper. quite a few years ago my buddy got a really nice one probably at least 5 lbs. sometimes crappie fishing can be good though.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

aside from the "let 'em go until they get bigger" or the usual catch and release argument, i've always been puzzled by why people bother keeping fish that are so small - it hardly seems worth the effort of cleaning them for the itty-bitty filet you'd get off a fish like that.

that being said, they're totally within their rights to keep 'em regardless of size. DNR regs stipulate a bag limit of 6 (sauger/saugeye/walleye) with no minimum size. but still, i'm pickin up what you're puttin down 

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fishing-regulations/statewide-limits


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Not everyone fillets their catch..... Some people like to eat the fish whole..... Just clean, put sliced lemons inside, wrap in foil and bake.... Mmmmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

huh - i've never tried it. sounds worth giving it a shot. do you still have to scale 'em or can you just peel off the whole skin after it's baked?


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

You can peel off the skin


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Huh, I hate scaling fish - it gets everywhere. I'll give that a rut! Thanks!


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I used to fish the tube a lot, mostly during night in winter. We used to do pretty good wading the shallows also at night. I was quite younger then and seemed to handle the cold better but I can remember some good eaters coming out of there . Been years since I have fished it , mostly problems of people breaking in vehicles at night and the crowds made it harder to find spots to fish.


----------

